# What is the rarest frog available?



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

What is the rarest frog available? or keep in captivity? I guess I have 3 questions. 

1. What's the rarest dart frog?
2. What's the rarest dart frog in captivity Zoo, Universities etc
3. What's the rarest dart frog in captivity that's available (Lets say your on the list and have friends in high places)


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

1. mysteriosis/hists
2. hists
3. darklands pumilio

-Solly


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

^ from what i've heard the smuggled mysteriosis in europe actually are breeding very well. so i wouldn't really say it is that they are rare so much as illegal.

i'd put vanzolini, vincentei, or speciosus as the rarer frogs. 

Frogs that are available but hard to come would certainly be histros, granuliferous. and i'm not sure about darklands pumilio. i know that rich frye has some on his website, but i believe he has said they are at a local university, or something similar

really though, if you have enough money unfortunately you can probably get just about any frog smuggled in.


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

how bout lehmanni


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

As is becoming obvious, there are many unavailable species. Saying that one is the "most" rare seems pointless, as if you give a million dollars, you can get any of them-otherwise, you can't.

-Solly


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

You never know what may turn up in the next year though


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

Hello!!!

There are deferent rarity.
There are rarity in nature and rarity in hobby.
Frogs rare in hobby:
D. mysteriosus (becouse they was rare in nature past years but now there are a lot of farms in biotop and they breed very well but still rare in hobby)
D. occultator (hard to breed)
D. histrionicus (Colobia is not frendly country for tourists)
D. captivus (?)
D. lehmanii (Colobia is not frendly country for tourists and hard to breed)
D. speciosus (hard to breed)
All above species is not so hard to find but you must know the place.
So I think real rare species is that which natural biotop is broken down by humans or some natural cataclysm.
One of such frogs is D. pumilio "Nancy" their biotop'll broke by human becouse many places on island have bought for tourist's hotel bilding.
D. azureus - their biotop'll broke becouse rainforest disforest.

With best regards Sergey Ladanov...


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Is this really an advanced topic? 

Azureus have a small range due to natural causes, not due to human deforestation. Due to global changes (ice age) azureus got caught on a rainforest island in an area that turned into tropical savannah a couple thousand years ago.

Mysteriosus are illegal in the US officially. USF&W will not allow the importation of these animals due to them very obviously being from stolen and smuggled animals. They aren't hard to breed, but are very rare in the wild, and will stay rare in the US.

Whats rare changes with each person's understanding of the hobby and the animals in captivity or in the wild.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Nicely said, on all accounts, Corey.

s


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

You know what's very rare, but common in our collections? Most mantellas. But they are so bad off right now, just one drought or drying up of a stream for viridis would be the end for them.  

Tricolors are pretty hard to find these days, especially Moraspunga. :wink:


----------



## Ben_C (Jun 25, 2004)

Somewhat off topic, but I noticed that NCSUdart listed Dendrobates speciosus as a rare frog. I was under the impression that this species has been extinct for a few years. Can anybody refute this?
I know it was mentioned as rare in captivity but it got me thinking about the wild population...
~B


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

^ i'm not sure about it in the wild, but i'm pretty sure it exists in some european collections.


----------



## dartdude (Mar 28, 2005)

*speciosus*

And in some US collections as well..........


Cheers!
Adam


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

Adam is 100% right, I almost bought a collection with a pair of D. Speciosis last year, as well as 2 pair of Darkland pumilio, and about 80 other thumbs. They are in the US!

MIKE
snmreptiles.com


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

snmreptiles said:


> Adam is 100% right, I almost bought a collection with a pair of D. Speciosis last year, as well as 2 pair of Darkland pumilio, and about 80 other thumbs. They are in the US


ALMOST?!


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

We decided 45 tanks plus the 15 or so we already had going would be a little much, and honestly didn't feel that we had the experience under our belts to own the only speciosis in the country. We're simple people! LOL I still want blue jeans pums as it was my favorite frog I have ever owned, and there was only a female in the collection. The other frog I would give my left eye for was the group of quinq's. I can only tell myself I will have them one day, and just learn as much as I can from the collection we've already got going! We have 80+ frogs, somewhere close to 50 geckos, and probably around 100 snakes, we just didn't have the time to devote to that size of a collection. A tank at a time you get used to...45 at once would be a HUGE undertaking we weren't ready for, let alone moving them 2 and a half hours!

MIKE
snmreptiles.com


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Mike - I really respect that attitutude. Sincerely.

If people seriously care about the frogs - they'll want them in the hands of the person/people best suited to raise/breed them successfully.

While I keep a major amount of frogs - I am with you in that I do not want to keep anything that is so rare, with such a tenuous existence (at least here). I want them to go to the people that have the best possible expertise (therefore - chance of breeding).

This stance I've taken has lead people to sometimes call me an "elitist". There is nothing further from the truth. It would be true if I told someone they should go to an expert (and then included myself in that class).

I applaud your sentiment. I wish more people would follow it (I know I do).

s


snmreptiles said:


> ... and honestly didn't feel that we had the experience under our belts to own the only speciosis in the country.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Mike he only wanted to sell the whole collection as a group? Do you know who got it? Let alone the work load it would be to take on that many new frogs that would be a big hit on the old wallet.


----------



## dartdude (Mar 28, 2005)

Yes, as a group....... It went for 10,000$ with all tanks and supplies included, I sure wish I had that kind of money laying around... :lol: Luckly they are staying in Colorado so I can at least see the rare stuff in person.  

Cheers!
Adam


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

I still gotta find that MIKE from co that has my $!


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

What's scary to me is that all those rare frogs were in the posession of someone who was just up and leaving the hobby.


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

It was an all or nothing deal!!

He "Up and left" to fund a business...He was VERY well known and had one of the rarest collections around from what I understand!! I offered him 10K, he didn't take it, I heard it went for almost half that, but that's just hear say. I believe things went south with our deal when we had a "Backer" if you will. As said earlier I didn't want the speciosis, and a few of the other egg feeders, so they were going out east. I don't think he liked the idea of the frogs leaving CO, and we got cold feet as well...EVERYTHING HAPPENS FOR A REASON!! I have no regrets, ironicly enough we just got an email for quinq's today

MIKE
snmreptiles.com


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

What other rarities were in the collection?


----------

